
Making a Debian Package from scratch - kiyanwang
https://code.d3v.site/phame/post/view/1/making_a_debian_package_from_scratch/
======
dozzie
I'm disappointed. I thought the article will talk about how to make a minimal
package by hand, but instead it talks about dh_make and only tweaks
autogenerated files a little.

And by the way, those are called "directories" in unix world. "Folders" are
something related to e-mail.

